# iPhone 5S



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Who'll be getting one then? Difficult to say I guess, until we've actually seen them, although Apple don't seem to be as good as they used to be at keeping leaks to a minimum, so we more or less know what the phone will have.

I've had my 4S for almost 2 years now and didn't bother with a 5 so I might be tempted, but then again maybe not.

Of course, when iOS7 is released it'll be a bit like having a new phone anyway.

I was proper anti-Apple 2 or 3 years ago but I have to say I love their stuff now


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm in the same position but going to wait to see how iOS 7 stacks up on my 4s and if good may wait until the 6 arrives


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ios7 is awful - I had a developer release but had to take it off - everything just looks really childish and I know it was a Beta release so I'm sure the Alpha will be up to scratch but it ran like a dog even on my iPhone 5.

I'm most looking forward to the proposed iPhone 5c... Although from the leaked images even that looks like a disappointment - I was really hoping for a smaller version - iPad mini esqùe.

Oh well - we shall see.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the bigger screen on the iPhone 5 but it just doesn't have the build quality of the 4S which is actually a beautiful phone. I'll see what the 5S has to offer, but I'm nearly 2 years into my 4S now and still quite happy with it.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The iPhone 5 is so much lighter than the 4S - the difference is substantial.
As I've got a 5 I won't be getting a 5S and as a jailbreaker I probably won't get to use ios7 for several months (if ios6 is anything to go by).


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Well with 2 6mthly upgrades due, I shall be getting both the 5s and the 5c ... I have been running iOS7 since the first beta (on my other halfs handset) and its great, and don't get the whole childish looks comments at all, its a very desperately needed update to an ageing OS and makes it feel fresh again.

I run a 4s for my everyday handset as Im not a fan of the 5 at all, but I will be keeping the 5c for myself and have been looking fwd to it being released since it was rumored some 8-10mths ago ... prob likely to get a Blue or a Red version I think

really looking fwd to the preview event on the 10th and will be watching the live commentary feeds etc...


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't expect a massive bump in spec with the iPhone 5s. No doubt a slightly faster processor, a bump in ram and camera mp. Will be interesting to see if they will go to a full HD screen though and obviously the fingerprint scanner is looking likely along with added gold/champagne and gunmetal colour.

Nothing about that shocks me as it is an incremental update. What I find more interesting is ios7. I have resisted getting a developer beta and waiting till the 10th for the final general release. That excites me more than the 5s I have to say.

Curious about the iPhone 5c too it looks interesting and I wonder if it can compete with all these cheaper samsung phones. If there is a bump in camera and screen I will likely go to the 5s. As for the rest well I don't see what the current iPhone 5 was missing in that regard. If you have a 4 or 4s and are loyal to all things apple then I would definitely update.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Perhaps childish isn't the right word, they look more 'fun' and 'playful' next to ios6, less professional, which to me is childish - I keep all my apps in folders and hate the way the ios7 folders look compared to the old - the screen tilt thing is pointless and just waste of processing power as is the extra animation when opening folders, clock moving etc...

Just a personal opinion of course. The only benefit was the quick access menu when scrolling from the bottom but I had this on a jailbreak about 4 years ago so even that's way behind the times and not worth the update.

I find the 5 definitely feels like a cheaper phone over the 4 and the lightness just adds to this, it's like picking up a cheap watch. I like the bigger screen but hate the bigger phone, they need to chop off the home button completely so the handset is 4 size with a 5 screen and then it'll be perfect.

I wouldn't get your hopes up about a fingerprint scanner on a 5S.... It'll be identical but with a new colour option and faster processor as they always have been. I'm really disappointed to see that the 5C is the same size as the 5, it's a wasted opportunity - they need a smaller phone in my opinion.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I disagree about light feeling cheap. If the extra weight is comforting, there are a lot of heavy cases out there. No good if you prefer no case of course. I've never used an iPhone without one personally, nor without a screen protector.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

mullum said:


> I disagree about light feeling cheap. If the extra weight is comforting, there are a lot of heavy cases out there. No good if you prefer no case of course. I've never used an iPhone without one personally, nor without a screen protector.


We're obviously very different - I've never used an iPhone with a case, or a screen protector.  ha ha.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

richieshore said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree about light feeling cheap. If the extra weight is comforting, there are a lot of heavy cases out there. No good if you prefer no case of course. I've never used an iPhone without one personally, nor without a screen protector.
> ...


I agree with you there. I don't like the idea of putting a £525 phone behind a £5 cover. I think Jony Ive even moaned saying you shouldn't have too after there were complaints about phones getting scratched (black iPhone 5).

Regarding the lightness of the iPhone 5 making it feel cheap doesn't make sense to me. Sure when you pick one up right after a 4s or another heavier phone it feels light. If you own one it soon becomes normal and feels great. If anything it could be lighter still.

It's only a matter of time before Apple go to larger screens so I expect the iPhone 6 to be a complete redesign with either a larger screen or even multiple size variants.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've had my '5' since launch day last year and it's very nice indeed, if I puck up my other half's 4S it just feels heavy and brick like now.

I was always worried about scratching the screen but eventually trusted apple and removed it from my old 4S and never had one on the 5 and I've never seen a single scratch on the screen. Also remove the protector from Julie's 4S who is a lot less careful than I am with mine and she has also not scratched hers still either. So I think the quality of the screens is more than up to the job.

I've also had the iOS7 beta's on my 5 since the first one and after a few bad releases with certain issues it is now working very well indeed. It looks much more modern and cleaner and I think it's a very well thought out upgrade to the dated looks of iOS6 and previous. I know some people are still moaning about the standard app icons being a bit bright, but if you choose a decent background image it can tone them down actually and they look fine I've found.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

On the point of iOS 7 vs iOS 6 polls suggest overwhelming support for the new look iOS 7. Some 72% vs 28%. I think it looks great and prefer the minimalist look with layered transparency. Plus I hate skeuomorphic design so pretty much anything would be a win for me so long as that goes!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I love that you're all talking Apple.

When I signed up here nobody was interested but with the iPod and then iPhone you're all waking up to Apple!

iOS7 is not yet released but some of us have been using it on our phones. It was crap at first because of illegibility problems and just bad software. Now it's getting better. After 3, 4 or 5 updates it's becoming polished.

That's what Apple does. It makes stuff that doesn't mess up. Occasionally it has but Apple is quick to correct it.

So.

Buy into Apple. Get a new iPhone. Be confident it will work properly.

Most of all give me your iPhone 5. Because I can't afford a new one!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You still looking to put a Mac mini in your car as a music server rich ? Any progress on that ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mullum said:


> You still looking to put a Mac mini in your car as a music server rich ? Any progress on that ?


Yes. Funding is an issue! :lol:

Plus now I need an advertising vehicle/van to pick stuff up and return it. I'm sure you're familiar with the size of a 27in iMac box!


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

5s will be, if apples lack of actual innovation and nothing but minor evolution, is anything to go by..

Faster cpu, better camera, iOS7, slight increase is battery life, or if the life is the same, slightly lighter as the newer cpu will be smaller and more efficient which will mean less power required from the battery, so they can reduce the size of the battery to make it lighter while giving the same talk time, or keeping the battery the same and increasing talk time...

The 5c will be something similar to a 4/4s hardware wise but plastic and colourful...


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

I've been using purely apple since day 1 too.. However I'm convinced the products are getting less reliable :? I've had all the iPhones bar the 4s, and my 4 worked better than the 5!

I think that might be down to the provider rather than the phone though.. I'm with three and I don't recieve emails, texts, picture messages.. More than a few times a week! I've updated it accordingly etc but its still useless half the time, I've heard nothing but praise on the windows phone and the new Samsung galaxy thing so might try a change next.. I'm just a creature of habit!

I use iPads also which I can't really fault, although I bought one of the imac's last year and il fully admit I have no idea how to use the bloody thing :lol: again not the products fault, rather the user! :lol:

I still believe the old brick-like nokia's were/are the best actuall purpose built mobiles, but you get used to bring able to do the random crap online with your smart phone and it becomes second nature on a daily basis for most of us :lol:


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Trig said:


> 5s will be, if apples lack of actual innovation and nothing but minor evolution, is anything to go by..
> 
> Faster cpu, better camera, iOS7, slight increase is battery life, or if the life is the same, slightly lighter as the newer cpu will be smaller and more efficient which will mean less power required from the battery, so they can reduce the size of the battery to make it lighter while giving the same talk time, or keeping the battery the same and increasing talk time...
> 
> The 5c will be something similar to a 4/4s hardware wise but plastic and colourful...


Except the 5c logic board is near identical to the 5s reported board ... Wow, at least research such comments before making ill informed statements


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have found the 5 running iOS6 to be a great phone, the only complaint I can find is poor battery life, even with all apps closed down, not sure if its just mine or 5s in general


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> I have found the 5 running iOS6 to be a great phone, the only complaint I can find is poor battery life, even with all apps closed down, not sure if its just mine or 5s in general


Not just you fella ... My other halfs 5 is the same and can rarely last a day with nil app usage but occasion email/browsing and music listening


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well it looks like there has been a leak of retail information in China about the iPhone 5s and its specs. Whether it is entirely true or not I will let you decide but I think it looks pretty legit. Anyway here's the article.

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/123...-camera-spotted-in-leaked-marketing-materials

Looks like they are going with the new A7 chip instead of the A6x (current ipad) so that's good. Dual LED flash on the back along with increased aperture on the camera to f2.0. Now supports 120fps and full HD 1080p video capture. Fingerprint scanner seems to be confirmed here as they have done away with the home button square. Wifi now supports 5GHz and battery life has gone to a solid 250hrs on standby. No info on size of the battery.

So what haven't they done? Well looks like it will have the same Retina display at the same 1136x640 resolution. Some suggested a bump to full 1080 HD was a given, not so it would seem. Still the iPhone Retina screen is one of the best all round screens I have ever used so that's not a huge loss if that's so. Doesn't look like there is a bump in camera megapixel either and there is no mention of increased ram or storage options.

Anyway it's a pretty simple article in Chinese so don't hold your breathe and guess we will all find out tomorrow what Apple has in store for us. Reports of people already camping outside the NY retail store awaiting the new model! Weird!


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

X5TUU said:


> Except the 5c logic board is near identical to the 5s reported board ... Wow, at least research such comments before making ill informed statements


Last time I read anything there hadn't been any leaks, sorry to offend you with my post, perhaps next time I'll pm you my posts before I post anything technical :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Ha ha ha, fingerprint scanner. Hilarious.

This is nearly as funny as when someone told me the 5 would have a projected keyboard because they saw it on YouTube.

Don't get your hopes up too much.

And as for poor battery life, check your location services and push settings for e-mail.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

richieshore said:


> Ha ha ha, fingerprint scanner. Hilarious.
> 
> This is nearly as funny as when someone told me the 5 would have a projected keyboard because they saw it on YouTube.
> 
> ...


Fingerprint scanner confirmed ... 
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/09/10/all ... -touch-id/
And also confirmed by the WSJ yesterday mate

Just have to see if the champagne and graphite new 5s colours are true now

Only a few hrs to wait now ...


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Will be cool if it does have a fingerprint scanner. And you have to authorise app purchases with your fingerprint instead of password now which is quicker and more secure in a way.

We will see what happens.

I was hoping they would release a 128gb version.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I dunno why a fingerprint scanner should seem so unlikely - I had one on a PDA years ago and it worked well. A very useful feature- far better than constantly entering a PIN code.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Fingerprint scanner will only work well if the apps support it, and you can scan multiple fingers, failing that you will always have to use the same finger, and god forbid you ever get a cut or anything on that finger :lol:

5s vs 5c, the logic board being the same doesnt mean the same specs, its just means lower manufacturing costs as they are the same board, think cars that run the same chassis, check out the VAG cars as an example.

"Champagne", typical Apple, give people a natural evolution of things, in a new colour, they'll buy it, check out the Rover's when they brought out the Z series, same cars, different colours 

I think what Apple is actually doing here, having read up a bit more if bolstering the Apple line as a whole, yes the 5c will effect 5s sales but, they'll still be selling a device, a cheaper iPhone will also grab people that would generally have a cheaper Android/WP8 device so as a whole the market share will increase, at the cost of 5s sales, but its all money in the bank.. Sorry cant think of a car based comparison for this one :lol:

We'll no doubt get the 5s/5c here at work, theres a few Apple fans here, personally I'm more interested in Win8.1 dropping

Oh and just for the lolz


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Trig said:


> Oh and just for the lolz


Very good!!

I do wonder if the fingerprint scanner will be just a bit of a gimmick. I haven't used Siri since the first day I got the phone.

The more I think about it the more I don't think I'll bother with the 5S, but we'll see. More interested in ios7 than anything.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://live.theverge.com/apple-iphone-5s-liveblog/


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Interesting I like both phones. The 5c looks pretty darn cool to me, not exactly cheap though! I've just been watching the live video blog on cnet US which is pretty cool.

5s looks good and the fingerprint scanner is a pretty awesome feature. Who likes having to input passwords all the time! Looks like it can read it from multiple angles too which rocks.

64 bit architecture and open GL graphics are huge. Didn't see that one coming. Really looking forward to see if there is any real world benefit from this but least Apple are going 64bit. Camera features look nice. The 5 always had one of the best cameras on the market so if the 5s is any improvement it will be stunning.

Overall I am happy. Some stuff I felt was missing. No NFC for example or any real bump in battery life and I would have liked to see a full HD resolution but no real need on a 4" screen. Whether its enough to make people update who knows. I imagine people will buy it in the millions though.

Looks like the iPhone 5 will be a rare beast soon as it gets discontinued


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Buying a 5 cheap while you still can seems like the best idea!

5S is just the usual update - usual faster processor and ever so slightly updated camera (will still never compare to a real camera whatever they try and tell you!) the gimmicky fingerprint scanner (I stand corrected) is laughable and I can see it being as slow and temperamental as Siri...

The 5C looks awful, it just looks like a kids iPhone 5 in a cheap plastic case - if the colour choice actually had something slightly heterosexual it'd be something (saying that I've always had white iPhones)!

Still only 64GB capacity?! Really??

I guess they're trying to push the cloud but still....

The ONLY feature I like the idea of is the new motion coprocessor, purely for a more accurate nike+ app but that's certainly not worth an upgrade.

I'm really thinking of going to the darkside and getting a Samsung - but after having iPhones for 5 years and a completely decked out apple house (macs, Apple TV, etc...) I'm pretty much stuck where I am.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I moved to a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 last year after having the 4S for a year, luckily I didn't get sucked into the app thing but do have a Macbook Pro and Apple tv and its been no problem with the Note 2 as use a free app to stream to the Apple tv and use Google Drive to transfer stuff from my phone to my Mac, there's always Android File Transfer that works with the Mac.
The Galaxy Note 2 is a great phone for surfing, flipboard is great along with business apps, never lags and battery life is amazing I have never run the battery completely flat. The Note 3 looks nice but for me not enough to move on from the Note 2.
The bigger screen did it for me and until Apple see the light I wont be going back.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

richieshore said:


> Ha ha ha, fingerprint scanner. Hilarious.
> 
> This is nearly as funny as when someone told me the 5 would have a projected keyboard because they saw it on YouTube.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up too much.


The door is over there. Don't forget your coat.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

markypoo said:


> I moved to a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 last year after having the 4S for a year, luckily I didn't get sucked into the app thing but do have a Macbook Pro and Apple tv and its been no problem with the Note 2 as use a free app to stream to the Apple tv and use Google Drive to transfer stuff from my phone to my Mac, there's always Android File Transfer that works with the Mac.
> The Galaxy Note 2 is a great phone for surfing, flipboard is great along with business apps, never lags and battery life is amazing I have never run the battery completely flat. The Note 3 looks nice but for me not enough to move on from the Note 2.
> The bigger screen did it for me and until Apple see the light I wont be going back.


I must admit I like the look of the Note 3 and I like that Samsung are at least trying to move to a more premium feeling material in making there phones. Brings back memories of the old Blackberry bold leather back. Still it looks good and runs 4.3 jelly bean.

I agree Apple need to move on to a larger screen but not get carried away like Samsung and others have. I think 4.5" is the absolute limit for me. I like a phone to feel comfortable in the hand and pocket and no product I have used of late does it for me. So the slightly smaller 4" display and excellent colour gamut on the iPhone display will do for now.

It's easier than it ever has been to now move between Android and Apple so that's cool. I don't feel you have to get pegged into a particular system anymore which is totally cool. I genuinely feel competition breeds excellence so it's nice that everyone is producing awesome products. The one that might be a game changer is the Nexus 5.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Buying a 5 cheap while you still can seems like the best idea!
> 
> 5S is just the usual update - usual faster processor and ever so slightly updated camera (will still never compare to a real camera whatever they try and tell you!) the gimmicky fingerprint scanner (I stand corrected) is laughable and I can see it being as slow and temperamental as Siri...


Matrix metering, f/2.2 lens, 15% larger sensor, 120fps video... It sounds like a pretty good update to me. Comparing it to a 'real' camera is always going to be a losing battle, but that's not the point. You use your phone to take pictures when you don't have your camera with you, so it's not about making comparisons between the two - you want your phone to be as good as possible, regardless.

The fingerprint scanner also sounds like a really good idea. Maybe it will be slow and temperamental, but you can hardly use that to slate it before anyones even tried it. If it works well, it will be incredibly useful and I guarantee other manufacturers will be fitting them too over the next year.

I honestly don't understand when people complain about Apple 'just updating' the iPhone... I mean, smart phones (not just iPhones) now have all the functionality anyone could ever really need in a portable device so realistically all manufacturers can do is speed them up, increase screen resolution, improve camera performance, etc. When was the last time an Android phone arrived with some revolutionary functionality? Why are Apple the only ones to get abused for it?

Apple - The only company in the world who get slated for _improving_ their products. :roll:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I think it comes down to "people expect too much"

in a way as a nation we are spoilt by the amazing technology available to us. I mean a few years ago everyone was using Nokia 3210's and could only dream of a colour touch screen phone that you could read you e-mails on, talk to your friends using video chat, have games on it which are better graphics by far as what was available back then. Obviously technology is advancing but in a way people expect the jump to be bigger than perhaps it is or has been.

Can't wait to see what the Iphone 6 will be like. Not sure making the screen bigger will be the best way. I remember a time when mobile phones were getting smaller and smaller but then i suppose they didn't have to worry about people watching movies and playing games on them lol.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Some interesting comments there Spandex. I agree largely with that and would even pin that onto other manufacturers too. Samsung got some stick over the S4 for looking largely like the S3 and still being made of plastic. Even though pretty much every aspect of the phone was updated people can still find reason to moan. I mean at least Apple call it the iPhone 5s. Which always has donated a midlife update as apposed to a full on redesign. So what do we expect?

So why do we as consumers always think companies will reinvent the wheel every single year. I felt sorry for Samsung in a way cause the GS4 is a awesome phone but I feel some of the specs and features are merely headline grabbers and gimmicks to appease the sceptics. Fanboys will love them regardless I'm sure. Apple despite what people will say very rarely ever play catch up. Yes one could argue that notifications and control centre are an Android rip but then everyone has ripped from Apple and visa versa so who cares. What I more mean is Apple could have produced an 'all new phone' with NFC with wireless charging, bigger screen etc etc. Also the iPhone 5c could have been a lot cheaper which would please Wall Street who want to see Apple compete in developing worlds with Samsung.

Apple refuse to do it cause they have there own way of doing things. Not using technology for technology sake and grab headlines. But instead produce real world useful tech that seamlessly fades into the background and just works. Produce a quality phone in the 5c to replace the 5 that doesn't compromise Apples own philosophy and profit margins while still giving people who want to express themselves more choice. Remember the colour Nano's. Well they sold like hot cakes! They also understand there is no reason to go head to head with Samsung, specially in developing markets. They wouldn't win, simple as that.

Instead they do what they want, not to just grab headlines but to just produce excellent products with a great user experience. As long as they do that and keep quality high people will keep buying in the millions.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

In that respect, Apple are damned if they do and damned if they don't. The same people who complain that Apple don't have X, Y or Z feature that Android has had for ages would also complain if Apple 'ripped off' those same features. It's just lazy prejudice. At least Apple have the integrity and vision to stick to their decisions, rather than waiting to see which way the wind blows before drafting the spec sheet.

Realistically though, there's now so little to chose between a higher-end Android phone and an iPhone that I can't understand the rampant fanboy-ism either way. I've used iPhones since they launched (actually before they launched here, having used a jailbroken US iPhone 1 since they launched over there) and now have an HTC One, purely because I fancied a change. I'll probably have an iPhone again some time. They all do much the same thing.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Who's got one then? Impressed? Worth upgrading from a 4S?

I've had a little play with one in the Apple store and it certainly seems a quality product, as you'd expect, not sure it's worth getting one before the 6 inevitably comes out in less than a year though.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

WozzaTT said:


> Who's got one then? Impressed? Worth upgrading from a 4S?
> 
> I've had a little play with one in the Apple store and it certainly seems a quality product, as you'd expect, not sure it's worth getting one before the 6 inevitably comes out in less than a year though.


I'm hanging onto my 4s and now paying £11 per month instead of £37 and will look at the 6 next spring


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Who's got one then? Impressed? Worth upgrading from a 4S?
> ...


That's a good price - I'm paying £21 per month now instead of £42 and I thought that was good. I'm pretty much stuck with O2 as the signal for both Orange and Vodafone is dodgy in my house for some reason, or at least it was last time I tested it.


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

I upgraded for the sake of it really. Decent phone though noticed the difference in speed.

64gb was £99 upfront with like £45 odd a montj on three.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Get on giffgaff ;-)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

WozzaTT said:


> That's a good price - I'm paying £21 per month now instead of £42 and I thought that was good. I'm pretty much stuck with O2 as the signal for both Orange and Vodafone is dodgy in my house for some reason, or at least it was last time I tested it.


must admit i was surprised, was expecting £15 to £20


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

mullum said:


> Get on giffgaff ;-)


Even tesco runs on (O2)500 minutes unlimited text unlimited data £10 a month 30 day contract.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

barton TT said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Get on giffgaff ;-)
> ...


Just looked can't see that offer - link ?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)




----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

mullum said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > mullum said:
> ...


Tesco is 500 minutes, 5000 texts and 1GB of data for £10 a month on a 30 day contract. That'll do for me - I pay double that for 300 minutes, unlimited texts and .5GB of data on O2 also on a 1 month rolling contract.


----------

